# Have you seen this before?



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont know why I cant come up with something like this when I am struggling to hang the lights on the trailer. This looks really nice

http://www.rvtwintrak.com/

Actually you could use it for hanging a lot of different things, but I may get one for hanging my lights.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Boy oh boy, what a time saver that would be. I hadn't seen this before but it does look like something I could get used to having around.

Just holding the lights is a biggy.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks nice. My wife loves hanging lights. The more lights the better and this looks like it doubles everything.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

That is interesting, never seen that before. I may get us one for the upcoming season, would save me some time I think, or cause me more hanging work, one or the other. :scratchhead:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

i saw those on the website before, still debating on getting one. Looks like a great idea to me


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This look quite interesting with accessories like lights. It really add so much to the awning look. I love it at Christmas. You could use it for other things as well. What a neat way to use a hook.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Does look nice. We like to hang lights and stuff as well, this could be beneficial.


----------

